# Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway Contest 2014!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway Contest 2014! 
*It is time for the 4th annual Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway 2014! Holden Roofing and Brett Holden have decided to put on another Holden Roofing youth hunt giveaway here on 2coolfishing.com. One lucky youngster between the age of 6 years old and 16 years old will be invited to hunt with us during the 2014-2015 whitetail deer season in Maverick County on the Holden Roofing Pasture deer lease of the Nunley Chittim Ranch. The hunt will be for 1 whitetail deer (management buck) and possibly a shot at a wild hog, bobcat, javalina, or coyote. This hunt will be fully guided and any animal harvested on this hunt will be determined by the guide. The youngster must try to guess the amount of shed antlers in the photo below and the closest guess to the number of sheds in the pile will be the winner. *****The youngster only gets one guess and a picture of the youngster participating in some sort outdoor activity must be posted with the guess here on the hunting board on 2coolfishing under this thread named (Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway contest 2014). Please help your youngster and take your time with the guess! There will not be a tie if someone guesses the same number, the first person to guess the closest number of sheds wins. If the guess is an above and below number tie the first guess will be the winner. Once you have guessed you cannot change it. Please take your time and look at the other guesses before posting up the youngsters guess to make sure you donâ€™t duplicate your guess. If you are entering more than one youngster in the Holden Roofing Youth Hunt please understand only one can win. This hunt cannot be passed on to another, given away, traded, or sold and this hunt has no cash value to the winner. The youngster in the photo that wins goes on the Holden Roofing youth hunt, if for any reason the winning youth hunter cannot make it on the date we set for the hunt we will attempt to set the hunt up with the second place youth hunter that guessed the next closest. 
The youth hunter must be accompanied by their legal guardian and releases must be signed prior to hunting. The hunter must have a valid Texas hunting license. Lodging is limited to one guardian and one youth hunter and includes lodging, meals, guide, and transportation to and from stand with the guided and field dressing the youngsterâ€™s harvest. Transportation to the Ranch is not included. 
About the Holden Roofing Youth huntâ€¦ This hunt once again will be for one youth hunter to hunt a whitetail deer (Management buck) on the Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch located in South Texas. This is a free range/ low fence hunt and will be a rifle hunt only. Rifle must be a 243 or larger caliber, if the hunter has no rifle, we will be gladly furnish one for the hunt. The ranch is just under 15,000 acres of low South Texas Brush country and is a proven ranch to raise monster whitetails. Make sure you bring your camera or video camera! It is not uncommon to see over 100 deer a day and many of them bucks scoring 160â€-200â€s B&C. We have lost count of the contest winning deer this ranch has produced but, they include several years of widest spread, heavy mass, most points, longest drop tines and numerous best overall bucks in multiple big buck contests in youth and adult categories. Jason at DF& G wildlife supply is donating the youths entry fee for their "El Monstruo del Monte Big Buck " Peggy at Circle V "Los Cuernos De Tejas Big Buck Contest" is donating the entry fee to the winning youngster on the hunt to their contest., There is no guaranty of any harvest on this hunt, yet we have had 100% opportunity on all youth hunts in the past years. I would say the chances are greatJ. Plans are to meet at the front gate of the ranch and head to camp to get settled into the lodge, grab a bite and make our way out for the evening hunt, following the hunt we will have dinner around the camp fire and lots of story telling! The next morning head back out to the blind, if the youth has already taken a deer we will look for hogs, javalina, bobcat, or coyotes. This hunt will take place during (regular/general gun) deer season in South Texas. The ranch is not MLD, with that being said, the youth hunter must have a whitetail deer buck tag. We offer youth management hunts throughout the season and have several dates already booked so the date we decide must work for the winner due to prior bookings.
We are thinking about early December this year so the youth hunter will get to see the incredible rutting/fighting action during his or her hunt. Some days as many as 5-10 fights between these big bucks are recorded from stands!
This is not a fancy lodge but very clean and comfortable. The youth hunter and their guardian will have their own room, refrigerator and cable TV at camp. Remember it is a deer lease and the guides are leasing members and Holden Roofing Reps helping out with the hunt. On this hunt the youth hunter will get to become part of the camp and experience the hunt just like the members around the campfire. These Holden Roofing Youth hunts have been a blast and we look forward to them more and more each year. This hunt and contest is all about having fun with our 2coolfishing.com friends and customers please keep that in mind







.

This contest will end October 30th 2014 at 9:00 pm central time. All guesses and photos attached must be submitted no later than as listed and the posting time on 2coolfishing.com will be the official contest clock. The winners guardian must contact us with within 24 hours of winning. We will post our contact info to use once the winner is announced. 
**** Please remember! 
One entry/guess per person and photo of youth doing some kind of outdoor activity must be posted with the guess!
If we think of anything else to add to the hunt or this contest we will post it up so keep an eye out for updates. 
We will also post some more photos of wildlife, deer and the ranch throughout the thread. 

Thanks you and have fun!!! 
Brett Holden 
Holden Roofing
www.Holdenroofing.com*

*TIME TO GUESS HOW MANY SHEDS ARE IN THE PILE IN THE PICTURE BELOW :spineyes: Take your time *
*GOOD LUCK ! *
*:cloverONT FORGET THE PICTURE you only get one chance!!!!!*
*Participants must agree to all rules as stated above to enter. 
*I hope I remembered everything :spineyes:*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

A few previous winner of the Holden Roofing Youth Hunts.. :mpd:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My daughter is 6 and been looking forward to this for a few years lol.
Her guess is 84!!! 
Come on let her be right lol


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> My daughter is 6 and been looking forward to this for a few years lol.
> Her guess is 84!!!
> Come on let her be right lol


That's a great picture. That fox would be camouflaged in her hair.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> That's a great picture. That fox would be camouflaged in her hair.


She is my little running buddy! She would spend every waking moment in the woods or on the water with me! 
hopefully she wins so she can kill a bigger buck then daddy lol


----------



## tide runner (Jul 30, 2011)

David
Age: 8
Guess: 155


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

TJ age 15 thinks there are 166 sheds in the pile! Thanks for all you do for these kids Bret!!! It really does make a difference!


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Sheds*

This is my 15yrs old with a hog last year. I would love for her to be able to get her first buck!
112 sheds


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Contest*

Spending time with dad shooting the .22!!! She is 6 1/2 but she can handle a rifle!!!

122


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Sheds*

My son with his first and only buck! Maybe he can win this contest and get a little bit bigger one!!! 10 years old.

134


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Contest*

My sweet 8 year old wants to shoot her first buck and she guesses 98!


----------



## Living the Dream (Apr 4, 2012)

Tristan guess is









Tristan guess is 227. Thank you


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Sheds*

My 13 year old loves the outdoors and also playing volleyball.
Her guess is 142.


----------



## Living the Dream (Apr 4, 2012)

Liberty guess is 216. Thank you


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Ryan age 11 guess 214


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

My daughter age 13 guess 125


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Trace guesses 275


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Great thing you do Brett !!

Zach will try again this season and guess 243.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi I'm Alyssa and I'm 13 years old. I guess 167 horns. My dad is big guns 1971. Thanks.


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for everything Brett...*

Evann at age 16 says she would really like another trip back down to the ranch. She guesses there are 118 sheds in the pile.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

My son Tyler age 11 loves to hunt deer. He guesses 126 sheds


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Great as always Brett and the Holden Roofing Crew! Good Luck to all that enter.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I showed Payton (9) the picture before bedtime and she said 116. We'll see! Thanks Brett for doing this one again. You're a class act brother.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

My 14 year old son and I talked about it last night. He studied the picture and told me his guess was 187.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cam Hendricks
301


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Maddy, age 8 guesses 310. Thanks


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Carly, age 14 guesses 302. Thanks


----------



## mwranch (Sep 24, 2014)

Kade Wetzel
Age 8
Guess 169


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 8, 2004)

Madison says 186. Thank you.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Brett I'm still a kid at heart :biggrin:. J/K buddy.... It's a great thing you and your family are doing at the Chittim! The photos are awesome as always but until you sit in a blind and see these bucks in person it's impossible to describe the experience. Good Luck to all the youngsters and thanks again Brett!!!

OBTW - bow hunting in your church clothes will get you in trouble every time!!!!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Great contest !*

Syd's guess is 190 . She is 14


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*#2*

Reilly says 201. She is 16.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Kadence
Age 8
198


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

My twin boys say 296 and 288.

DVM


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

This is my Daughter Brooke on her very first ever deer hunt last year she ended up with two nice respectable Hillcountry bucks

Thank you Brett for putting on this contest !

146 sheds


----------



## Hotwater (May 4, 2010)

Kohen, age 10, guesses 183 sheds. Looking for his 1st buck!


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kolton Davis 124


----------



## basschump (Jun 8, 2005)

Carson, age 11 guesses 212. Thanks Mr Holden!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pics and guesses coming in! Thanks for the kind words also! We love this contest and look forward to seeing who wins! I have been busy here at the ranch with a couple of the lease members looking for management bucks. . This evening was super hot can't wait for a good cold snap. We just went threw one of the trail camera cards and saw this nice buck that qualifies as a management deer. This old buck has been hanging around this stand for years. He could be one we go after if not we are seeing a lot more but he is pretty nice!

Good luck everyone! Keep the guesses coming... 
Brett Holden


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

*Youth Shed Contest*

Austin age 14 guesses 270 sheds.


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

*Youth Shed Contest*

Tyler age 9 guesses 211 sheds.


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

*Youth Shed Contest*

Julian age 11 guesses 193 sheds


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Jaymen age 11, thinks there is 174 Sheds


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Holden Youth Contest*

Ellison age 9 guesses 355 sheds


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Abbey thinks 268.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Allison, age 15 says 252.


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

*Good Deal!!*

Alyssa 11 yrs. Guess is 220!!!









ATTACH]1740089[/ATTACH]


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Dylan 12 198 horns


----------



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

*Youth Shed Contest*

Maddie 12 years old.

Guesses 179


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Sam says 194
He is 9


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Taylor 13

Guess-143


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

I'm working on a picture...New computer and I wont let me copy and paste

Addie age 8
410 sheds


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

Morgan 14 

100 sheds


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

deerslayer64d said:


> View attachment 1736338
> 
> This is my Daughter Brooke on her very first ever deer hunt last year she ended up with two nice respectable Hillcountry bucks
> 
> ...


Forgot to add brooks age ! 14


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

cameron - age 10 is guessing 305 
sheds. 









carson - age 8 is guessing 285 sheds


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lexi's guess is 139. She is 13 years old and ready!


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

My kids wait and wish for this opportunity every year. Thank you for what you do.







Chloe age 13 guesses 237








Lauren age 11 says 262


----------



## RenegadeWarrior (Oct 11, 2013)

Josh 15 guesses 255


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

*Cade Guessed 217*

Cade is going to go with 217. Age 10


----------



## redfishfanatic (Aug 22, 2005)

Ashton is guessing there are 173 sheds.
Age: 14


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pictures of all the kiddos! Keep the guesses coming! We can't wait to see who wins! Brett


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael (Tater) 311


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Alex is 6 and thinks that there are 248 in the pile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Holden Roofing Contest*

This is from Friday Night. Reid shot 8 doves and Julia shot her first two doves. Extra special because she was with Grandpa!!

Reid (11 years old) guesses 337
Julia (8 years old) guesses 361

This is a great contest. I enjoy looking at all the youth doing what we love to do!! Thanks!!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jonathan (age 14) guesses 312 sheds...hoping he is right!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Megan (age 12) guess a total of 338 sheds....good luck yall!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pictures!!!! Thanks everyone for entering our youth hunt giveaway! This is our best year ever on the ranch and we have a lot of deer to take this season! Looking forward to seeing more entries! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is another buck we found that will be up for grabs as a management buck!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

This is for my daughter Taylor who is 12 years old. She guesses 225 and is always ready to hunt!


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Colton's guess is 242


----------



## Duxdds (Feb 14, 2014)

Grant (Brymer) age 13, says 150 sheds!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Shed's*

Brett,

Very cool that your able to do this again. We had a GREAT time last year!! Maybe Colton can pull it off again. He is 15 this year and his guess is 342.

Thanks again!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

red-fin said:


> Brett,
> 
> Very cool that your able to do this again. We had a GREAT time last year!! Maybe Colton can pull it off again. He is 15 this year and his guess is 342.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Thank You Sir! Colton is a fine young man and what a blast it was having y'all at the ranch!!! How many contest did he win last year? That old buck grew a little when he hit the ground .. Good luck Colton on the entry this year also.. We would love to have yall back..

*Also if the winner of this contest has already booked a hunt with us for their kiddo your deposit will be refunded... *

*Here is another candidate for this years youth hunt! :ac550:*


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Colton and contests.....*

Brett,

Colt sure did clean up on the contests with the deer last year. 1st place in 3 contest, placed in 2 others. 2 jackets, 2 belt buckles, free shoulder mount, back pack, couple certificates.

The whole experience was awsome!! Winning the hunt, looking at all the posts and pictures from your ranch in anticipation of the trip, the trip and hunt itself, killing your personal best deer,and then all the recognition from taking a GREAT deer like he did. For people who love to hunt and fish like us it just dont get no better!! Thanks Again!!

For all you kids (and parents) out there that are dreaming of winning this hunt here is another picture of Colt's deer that he killed last year on this hunt. He guessed the number of roofing nails last year to win the contest.

Good Luck


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

Ausley guesses 276. Thanks for providing this opportunity to everyone Brett!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

red-fin said:


> Brett,
> 
> Very cool that your able to do this again. We had a GREAT time last year!! Maybe Colton can pull it off again. He is 15 this year and his guess is 342.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Dang,
Colton has gotten big!!! Congrats again!
I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Josh says 396.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Awesome contest I hope I am down there this year when the winner comes to hunt!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome that y'all continue to do this for the youth! Braden age 12 guesses 260!
He's looking forward to season starting!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

SLP redfish


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Andre' (16, with cap) says 172, Nic (15) says 178

My boys look forward to the guessing too....It's a great thing y'all do for the kids.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Some more great pictures of the youngsters! I wish we could take them all!!! This contest is a lot of fun and I think we look forward to it more than anyone. Keep the guesses coming! Can't wait to see who wins!

Here is another buck that is on the list. The buck on the far left will be another one to look for on one of our management hunts. We will still have some fill in hunts to book for those that can come on short notice between the groups we have already booked. Like I said earlier those that have booked management hunts with us already if your kiddo wins we will refund the deposit you sent for that hunt. We have a lot if bucks to take this season! Email me if you want on the short notice list  [email protected]

Here is the picture. See buck on far left. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

red-fin said:


> Brett,
> 
> Colt sure did clean up on the contests with the deer last year. 1st place in 3 contest, placed in 2 others. 2 jackets, 2 belt buckles, free shoulder mount, back pack, couple certificates.
> 
> ...


Thanks again! Tell Colton we all say hello from the Holden pasture!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Brandon is 9 years old and he guesses *257 *sheds. He's been studying these pics for a long time now and already has his deer picked out! lol


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Alexa is 6 years old and says she counted every horn in the picture. Her guess is *101 *sheds and she can't wait to win so her big brother will be jealous of her big buck! Ha!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pictures and guesses! :dance:.... Keepum Coming! Hopefully the winning youngster gets a shot at a coyote or bobcat while on the hunt also.. The ranch has lots of both. If we could just keep our deer from chasing off the coyotes they would be easier to hunt!









Keep them coming!!! Thanks Brett Holdenj


----------



## Hand Solo (Jul 4, 2013)

Brooke is 10 years old and she guesses *250. *This is her first buck that she shot last year.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*She says 236!*

My daughter Nicolette guesses 236!

It's really cool that you have been doing this for kids, Thanks!

Robowader:bounce:


----------



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2005)

Tristan Jones guesses 223.. Thanks!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Sheds*

Catelee who is 15 thinks there is 327 sheds.

Her brother Grant who is 12 says there is 283 sheds.

You would think these kids dad was an old gear head or something with those classic Chevy guess'!!!

Thanks again for the oppertunity Brett.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicole 15 now says 153


----------



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

Cole is 12 and he says 227.


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

Avery age 15 his guess is 320


----------



## ynos517 (Sep 11, 2012)

Avery is 8 yrs old, she guesses 157.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Devan is 11 years old and his guess is 250 sheds.

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## HUNTINANDFISHIN (Jul 22, 2008)

Makayla is 12 and her guess is 127


----------



## mgale (Apr 26, 2011)

Grant, 10 years old loves to hunt and fish, rain or shine!


----------



## mgale (Apr 26, 2011)

Opps! Grant's guess was 228


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Landry is 13yrs old and she guesses 164


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Talon ventures a guess of 177 sheds. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## nka9821 (Oct 5, 2006)

*(Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway contest 2014)*

Colton Age 13 guess 215


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2005)

Grady Walters age 10. 538 sheds


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2005)

Dayton Walters age 10. 352 sheds


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pictures of the youngsters and more great guesses! Keep them coming! We are finding lots of management bucks and looking forward to seeing who wins! Here is another buck that we plan on taking as a management buck! 
Lots of old bucks to take this season ...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another management buck poses for the camera! Keep the guesses coming! This old buck will be another on the list!


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2005)

Brogan Walters. Age 7. 394 sheds


----------



## dwkole (Sep 18, 2013)

Mason Wood says 234. age 14.


----------



## Yelladog (Feb 22, 2012)

Hunter 14 says 221 sheds


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Jan 14, 2013)

Austin (age 9) guesses 201 sheds


----------



## ON THE EDGE (Feb 17, 2013)

*(Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway contest 2014)*

Landen Schroeder Age 7, guess 196

"This is his first flounder. His present to me was to go floundering on my birthday. It was the best gift ever"


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Kaylenn Schroeder Age:8 Guess: 258

Tucker Schroeder Age:6 Guess: 244

"A night of Gigging"


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Danielle, age 12, guesses 219 and says thanks for doing this.


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*Guess*

Adrian age:9
Guess=138 sheds


----------



## adventurer (Jul 3, 2008)

Macayla Hebert Age 7 Guess is 325

Started fishing at 4, loves everything about the outdoors. Picture is one of her many fish she has caught.


----------



## adventurer (Jul 3, 2008)

Macayla Hebert Age 7 Guess is 325 

Started fishing at 4, loves everything about the outdoors. Picture is one of her many fish she has caught.


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dylan is 8 and his guess is 432.


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

Weston is 10 and his guess is 333. Thanks for doing this Brett!


----------



## cmboyd (Jul 1, 2009)

*shed guess*

Corbin is 12 and his guess is 312 sheds


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Kaleb age 8 guesses 152.


----------



## PELAGICDAWG (Jul 15, 2012)

trent homer and my guess is 456

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Rion says 284

Here she is this morning with her very first buck.


----------



## E (Feb 21, 2012)

Alyssa Schepis guesses 314


----------



## jaybo (Sep 17, 2005)

Lyndon age 10 says 290.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Aiden, 10, guesses 171. Thank you for passing this opportunity along to the kids!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Paige age 7 - Guess is *172*


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Brett, great job, here is my stepson Clayton. He is 14. His guess is 392.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Macey Pool is 9.5yrs old and guesses 120! Here she is with her first deer ever, a good 3pt cull, during this past weekend's Youth hunt. She'd like to upgrade on her next hunt with one of your "management bucks" LOL!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

MORE GREAT PICS! Keep them coming.. Its almost time to find out who wins :dance:! Looking at these pictures I wish we could take all these youngsters







... Brett Holden


----------



## hnickes (Oct 23, 2014)

Hadali's first buck age 11 She thinks 229 sheds

Thank you for supporting the kids & the outdoors


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pics!!!!

We are into the last day to find out which youngster will be hunting with us this year. We can't wait to find out who wins!

I just had the pleasure of meeting Kenny and Sarah with " The Cape Saver" it is a trophy bag you haul your deer head home in or make the contest run with.. The bag is designed to keep your deer head cold on long trips.. This is a really good looking bag. It's designed to hold the head and cape on ice with the horns sticking out the top of the bag.. It has a removable liner and easy to put in the back seat of your truck or car. It has a shoulder strap and handles. Very cool idea and they come in camo or black..

Sarah and Kenny just donated one of the camo Cape Saver bags to the youngster that wins the hunt with us.. They actually came by my house to drop it off this evening.. Very cool product donated by very nice people!

Here is the info on the bag and a picture of Kenny and Sara earlier this eve with the bag  I made them take the pic lol.. I bought 2 of them and am taking 3 more to the ranch our other hunters wanted.. 

Keep the guesses coming not much time left  Good Luck !!!! Brett Holden


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it 9pm yet!!! I know emily and I are both excited and can't wait to find out!
Thank you for putting on such an awesome contest for all our kids!
James


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

hunter his guess is 224


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

Hannah her guess is 215


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kat's guess is 377. Thanks Holden Roofing


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ky's guess is 403. Thanks Holden Roofing


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Getting close to time  
Great pics of all the kids in the outdoors !! 
Good luck to everyone & thank you Bret for giving our kids this Opportunity !!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

deerslayer64d said:


> Getting close to time
> Great pics of all the kids in the outdoors !!
> Good luck to everyone & thank you Bret for giving our kids this Opportunity !!


It is close to time!!!! Thanks for the kind words. We are going to do something a little different this year. I don't know the exact number of sheds in the pile but Matt our ranch hand does.. He will post the winner just after 9:00 pm..

Since our ranch is not MLD we sometimes have more deer we need to take than we do tags. This is one of those years for sure! It may get a little cramped in sleeping quarters but we are going to add 2 kids to the hunt. We will announce the winning number and then at 9:00 pm we are going to put all the kids names in a bucket and draw 2 more all hunts must be taken on the same weekend! We are booked almost every weekend of the season so the date we have must work.. If your youngster and you can not make the date please let us know so we can draw another.. I will let the winners know the date ASAP.. We will work off the actual winners schedule the best we can..

Good luck everyone! I truly wish we could take every kiddo .. 
20 minutes left! 
Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Y'all are totally amazing. Talon can't wait to hunt with y'all!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The Holden Roofing Youth hunt giveaway contest is closed.. Matt will announce the winning number of sheds and then as soon as all the names are in the hat we will announce the drawing winners.


----------



## Matt06 (Dec 25, 2005)

The number starts with 2


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Matt06 said:


> The number starts with 2


Your killing me!


----------



## hankscke123 (Jun 8, 2011)

*holden hoffpauir*

thid is my 7 year old grandson eats and breaths out doors he says 589 he even said he wood just be put on pig dispatch lol i have plenty throug years with squirls ducks u name it but i phone wont load give him chance and ill text pick to some on can help dn load please dont keep out i have one with him and his 3month old lab jazz dove hunting in my field last week he looked so big.if you can i under dtand im offshore right now but you are the best man i know giving kids chances of a life time god will give back ten folds.good luck god bless all


----------



## Matt06 (Dec 25, 2005)

The next number is 3


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

23?


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Well?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Your killing me!!! Lol


----------



## Matt06 (Dec 25, 2005)

236 sheds in the pile. Congrats to ROBOWADERs daughter Nicolette for guessing the exact amount


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesomeness!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Phooeey!! LOL


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Way to go. Great job.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations! Sure wish it was me and Emily but there is always next year! 
Tha KS again for putting on such an awesome contest


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow we missed it by 110 antlers Exactly lol congrats to Nicolette!!! I'm betting your in for a hunt of a lifetime !!! ThankYou again Bret it's great what you do for the kids


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations and good luck Nicolette the ROBOSHOOTER!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats to Nicolette!!!! Brett, what a wonderful gesture on your part! If I can help in any way, you let me know! I'll provide all the non alcoholic beverages for that weekend for the ranch!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WTG Nicolette!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats young lady!!! 
Don't go away! Matt and his girlfriend Sam are putting together the drawing for the next 2 youngsters!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats to the winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Awesome!!! Just awesome! #


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*WOW!!*

Guessed the exact number!!! Way to go!!! Y'all are in for a real treat!!! 
Thanks again Brett and Matt!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the lucky winner!


----------



## hankscke123 (Jun 8, 2011)

*good job*

and all our prayers to the lucky hunter you will have your own special area in heaven with every deer being a booner thanks for all you do.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations Nicolette!! We wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats to the winner of the contest!! I can honestly say you are in for a treat the ranch is a great place with lots of great people running around! Brett way to go on making a youngster a memory of a lifetime!! Look forward to seeing the smile in person when the buck takes a dirt nap!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok first drawing is ready!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry making sure they got every kiddo in.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That is awesome! I hope she does the hunt with her bow!!


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

My daughter is heart broke, missed it by *1*. I told them they still have a chance at the random draw. Thanks again.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Holy moly!!!!!!*

My dad yelled "oh my gosh Nicolette!!! you won!" not even thinking about it and realizing that it was the hunt i literally started crying... I was overly excited and also remembered that before my dad entered the number i prayed about it, and i asked God to guide me and to tell me a number and after that the first number that came into my head i told him and right now this is actually unbelievable. Thank yall! super excited for this hunt. definitely ready to kill a buck!
-nicolette conway



broadonrod said:


> Here is the lucky winner!
> View attachment 1789841


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> My dad yelled "oh my gosh Nicolette!!! you won!" not even thinking about it and realizing that it was the hunt i literally started crying... I was overly excited and also remembered that before my dad entered the number i prayed about it, and i asked God to guide me and to tell me a number and after that the first number that came into my head i told him and right now this is actually unbelievable. Thank yall! super excited for this hunt. definitely ready to kill a buck!
> -nicolette conway


2cool!!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

robowader said:


> my dad yelled "oh my gosh nicolette!!! You won!" not even thinking about it and realizing that it was the hunt i literally started crying... I was overly excited and also remembered that before my dad entered the number i prayed about it, and i asked god to guide me and to tell me a number and after that the first number that came into my head i told him and right now this is actually unbelievable. Thank yall! Super excited for this hunt. Definitely ready to kill a buck!
> -nicolette conway


you go girl!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok we have the first winner of the drawing.. Matt numbered each kiddo randomly .. I guessed a number.. There were more entries than we thought .. Sorry it took a while..  the second youth hunter is.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooops forgot the pic


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Brett,

Wow, what a way to end the day! Nicolette is super excited!

Thanks again for what you do for the kiddos. Nicolette and I am thoroughly stoked about going down and visiting your ranch! 

I will PM you my phone numbers.

Thanks again!!!

Mark Conway


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Congrats. To Nicolette. Thanks for having this again. Julia started asking me at 6:00 today who won. Told her she had to wait til 9. At 9:00 01 she asked.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok one kiddo left! Waiting on Matt to tell me who it is


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok here is our final winner! Remember everyone has 24 hours to contact us.. You can PM me here on 2cool and leave a phone number please.. Thanks everyone for entering the 4th annual Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Contest !!

Brett Holden and all of us from the Nunley Chittim Ranch!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Exciting*

Wow!!! How exciting, thanks again Brett!!! First class...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

All the winners!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Good job Brette, hard to believe you've been doing it 4 years. Still trying to talk my wife into letting me come hunt with y'all. Have a good season. A once again thanks for helping out these kiddos.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ROBOWADER said:


> My dad yelled "oh my gosh Nicolette!!! you won!" not even thinking about it and realizing that it was the hunt i literally started crying... I was overly excited and also remembered that before my dad entered the number i prayed about it, and i asked God to guide me and to tell me a number and after that the first number that came into my head i told him and right now this is actually unbelievable. Thank yall! super excited for this hunt. definitely ready to kill a buck!
> -nicolette conway


Can't wait!!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Ask the kids... This is better than Halloween.

This is a great thing y'all guys do for the kids...


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Ok here is our final winner! Remember everyone has 24 hours to contact us.. You can PM me here on 2cool and leave a phone number please.. Thanks everyone for entering the 4th annual Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Contest !!
> 
> Brett Holden and all of us from the Nunley Chittim Ranch!
> View attachment 1789873


Awesome!

Brett - this is an amazing thing that you do for these kids!!

My daughter and I are so excited to get this opportunity to come to the ranch and meet you guys, see the amazing operation you guys have going, and have the chance to make some great memories!

Congratulations to all of the winners!!

Thanks for all you do!

God Bless!!


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!!!! You are a good man Brett!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

porkrind said:


> Congrats to all the winners!!!! You are a good man Brett!


X2......Congrats to all....Good job Brett....


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for the giving the next generation a shot of a lifetime. Congrats to the winners! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hnickes (Oct 23, 2014)

Just wanna give a congrats to the winners and give Brett a HUGE thank you for the opportunity. Can not wait to c the pics of the winners and their prizes not to mention the HUGE smiles. 

Brett you are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners!!! And thank you Brett for the opportunity! It's a great thing you are doing!!!

T-BONE


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Great job Brett,

Congrats kiddos, now get your folks to get you all out putting rounds down range so you are ready for the opportunity of a lifetime.

Sent some Cabbage your way Brett.

John


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Brett what you are doing is way beyond creating a first class deer heard, you are changing people life's with opportunities like this. Congrats to all the kids and I look forward to seeing a lot of smiles!!


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners! It is an amazing place with a great group of members....Good Job Brett!!


----------



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you again so much Bret Tristan is so excited! He can't wait!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

M Jones said:


> Thank you again so much Bret Tristan is so excited! He can't wait!


Good deal!!! We can't wait for y'all to get here.. Congrats to Tristan and looking forward to the hunt! Brett Holden


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats Kiddo's what a great opportunity for these youngsters!


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Great job Brett!!! 

Congrats to all the winners!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mrschasintail said:


> Congrats Kiddo's what a great opportunity for these youngsters!


Thanks! Wish there was a way we could take all the youngsters! We may do another one. These youth hunts are a blast. Brett



Seachaser said:


> Great job Brett!!!
> 
> Congrats to all the winners!!!!


Thanks for the reply.. Can't wait to meet the winners! We will update the thread as the youngster get their buck .

Thanks again everyone for entering their kiddos and all the kind words.. Brett Holden


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Brett, When is the youth hunt??? Cant wait to see the pics of those smiling faces!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Seachaser said:


> Brett, When is the youth hunt??? Cant wait to see the pics of those smiling faces!!!!!


We did one of them already. The other 2 I'm trying to figure out dates now. I'll post some pics here of the first hunt  Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here was our first youth hunter!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great pics!

Can't wait.....sounds like we might be just in time to see plenty of fights with the rut coming on strong?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Good times at the Ranch*

Nicolette had a blast. I guess I should have put this post here instead of the deer season thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=11727841&postcount=768

Thanks again Brett!


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

What a beautiful 8 congrats to Nicolette


----------

